
Achievement Unlocked: CrateDB 1.0 - nslater
https://crate.io/releases/achievement-unlocked-cratedb-1-0/
======
ralala
Congrats, I'll give it a try in one of my next side projects.

I rember reading a blog post about crate facing data loss in some cases:

[https://aphyr.com/posts/332-jepsen-crate-0-54-9-version-
dive...](https://aphyr.com/posts/332-jepsen-crate-0-54-9-version-divergence)

Is this still an issue?

~~~
jodok
@ralala - would love to hear your feedback once tried crate (jodok@crate.io).
we've been working directly with kyle on the issues discovered. the current
state of our work is documented on our website:
[https://crate.io/docs/scale/resilience/](https://crate.io/docs/scale/resilience/)

Thankfully, for most use-cases, if you our follow best practices, you are
extremely unlikely to experience resiliency issues with CrateDB.

